# Reinforce the transom?



## Country Dave (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok I have a question for the egg spurts :lol: I have a 1999 Lowe Roughneck 1752 that I am going to be repowering. I bought the boat and trailer without a motor. Ok here’s the thing. The boat and transom are rated for 50 HP tiller or 80HP with a console. 
An 80 HP2012 Mercury four stroke 20 shaft weighs in at 399 LBS dry. My 2003 Yamaha F115 only weighs 2 pounds more, 401LBS. I’m going to use the Yamaha. Only 35 HP above the max rated HP for the boat and the weight is comparable. Do I need to reinforce the transom? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## RivRunR (Nov 27, 2012)

I actually have no idea, although I think it would be fine as-is....I'm just happy to see another Roughneck 1752 owner, I was starting to think I was the only one!!!!


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks RivRunR. I can’t make out the fish in your avatar, is that a big fat red?


----------



## RivRunR (Nov 27, 2012)

Yep, big ol' drum.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 27, 2012)

Sweet :lol:


----------



## rabbit (Nov 27, 2012)

That's a lot of juice for a 17. Post pix of boat wheelie.


----------



## Charger25 (Nov 27, 2012)

rabbit said:


> That's a lot of juice for a 17. Post pix of boat wheelie.



yeah it is :shock: :shock: I had a 17 ft Lowe w/an 88 SPL and it was fast. Hull was rated for an 85. almost got a ticket for exceeding the coats guard specs.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 27, 2012)

He guys thanks for the replays. Well I’m going to play it on the safe side and reinforce the transom. I’m also going to fab some sponsons and weld them to the back of the transom. This will help me float skinny, support the heavy motor and keep the bow down. No wheelies. :lol: I guess I’ll put some 80 HP decals on the motor cowling. Don’t want any trouble with the popo :lol:


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes I would def upgrade the transom, but I love the idea! 115hp on that 17ft will fly!


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 28, 2012)

I wouldn't do it myself. Its not the weight to worry about, its the torque and speed, that boat isn't designed to run 80 mph.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 28, 2012)

Good morning guys and thanks for the input. Well firstly let me say it’s not a speed thing, it’s an economics thing. I have a perfectly good 2003 Yamaha F115 four stroke 20 shaft with less than 100 hours on it. My best price on a new Yamaha F70 with power tilt and trim is about $7000.00 

So that’s why I want to use the 115 I have. Sure I could buy something used but even with a good compression check there’s no guarantee there won’t be any future issues. I’m not that great when it comes to welding aluminum but I have a friend that is. 
So the cost of the sponsons “That I want regardless of engine HP” and the cost to reinforce the transom will be considerably less than even a used Yamaha F70 80 90 whatever. 

I am a huge fan of the Yamaha four strokes. I totally agree it’s more of a torque issue than anything else but with a reinforced transom I think I’ll be good as long as I don’t spank it to WOT every time I take off. :lol:


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 28, 2012)

I get the economics thing, id buy a bigger boat before I'd buy a smaller motor myself.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 28, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> I get the economics thing, id buy a bigger boat before I'd buy a smaller motor myself.



Thanks Bugpac, you’re probably right but I just couldn’t let this deal go. It’s going to fit my needs perfectly. 17ft in length the floor is 52in,76in at the top of the rails all welded mod V.
Boat and trailer are in great condition. I think I stole it for $1500


----------



## Bailey Boat (Nov 28, 2012)

The only problem I see (aside from what has already mentioned) would be the Coast Guard tagging you for being over plaque powered. The local "Green man" isn't going to care one way or the other. 
PS: Most of them are wise to the HP sticker change game......


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 28, 2012)

Bailey Boat said:


> The only problem I see (aside from what has already mentioned) would be the Coast Guard tagging you for being over plaque powered. The local "Green man" isn't going to care one way or the other.
> PS: Most of them are wise to the HP sticker change game......




Thanks Bailey,

I do have a few connections and might be able to get the exemption/re- placarded after I do the mods to the transom. If not O well I’ll have to take my chances. I see marine patrol from time to time out and around the flats were I like to fish, but I’ve never seen the Coast Guard there. 
I’m going to check and see what it would take to get the hull legally re-placarded. 
:wink:


----------



## crazymanme2 (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe you do enough mods & you'll be exempt from the regs since it is now a modified non factory hull :?: 

Over here they don't even bother us as long as we're being safe.

One spring just to prove a point to my buddies I put my 40hp Merc tiller on my 1240V & passed my safety inspection.
(ya it flies 40 +)


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome Craig, thank you. 

I’m going to take the boat over my friend shop tomorrow and we’re going to talk about the transom mod and the sponsons. I have a few ideas and he is a great welder. 

His pop worked for NASA and he learned from his pop. 
I really don’t think it’s all that big of a deal. The weight of my 115 and most four stroke 80 HPs are the same. 

So it just comes down to 35 ponies. I mean I could probably just mount it on the transom the way it is and be mindful not to rump it and it would be ok, but I’ll feel a lot better knowing its beefed up.


----------



## redneckpunk (Nov 29, 2012)

Just my $0.02, not knowing where you're located but here in The Peoples Republic of Kalifornia the issue of "overpowering" is greatest concern when insuring the boat. Insurance companies want the seriel # off the motor and will compare it with the USCG max HP ratings. I've been going through h*** trying to get my boat registered because the motor has a 1150 cover but the seriel # tag has long been "gone". The boat is rated at 135hp but because they cant verify it they dont want to insure it.

~RNP


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 29, 2012)

I swung the 1752 by my friends shop first thing this morning so we could game plane the sponsons and transom mods. After looking at it, talking and taking measurement we decided the best approach would be to fab an overlay bracket for the transom and tie it in. 

That should be more than enough to offset the 35HP deference between the max rating HP of 80 and my 115HP. 
Material is being ordered today and we’re going to start working on it the beginning of the week. As far as the sponsons go, well after talking to my friend I’ve decided that the benefits might not outweigh the time and expense. 

We would have to cut out pretty much the whole transom and rear boxes to do it right. The foam in the boxes doesn’t like the heat from welding. The foam likes to seep out and catch fire so and I’m told. I just don’t think they’re going to make me float that much shallower, so there on the back burner for now. 

I’m going to start a thread on the rebuild/modification forum next week when I start working on her.


----------

